# NEW 90cm NA



## Nice (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello

Will start this new journal with a new 90cm NA tank.

i will try to post as many photos as possible and try to make frequents updates.

This week will arrive the NA wood cabinet ELIT version. It is and advanced version of the their normal wood cabinet, that is made only for freshwater tanks. I've seen some pictures and i liked the glossy finish, and it is also made of an exotic type of wood.

They told me this ELIT version was a special production and they only have a few in stock, and there is no plan to produce more, so this made me make my mind to get this one.

Got some photos to share.


It is very difficult to take photos with the glossy finish, it reflects evrything...










Here you can see the inflow and outflow holes. I think is holes make much more sense that ADA ones. Hoses come vertically from the wood cabinet, not horizontally, so i think "smile" holes like ADA don't make much sense, funny thing is that everyone keep copying ADA type of holes, but that's my opinion.










This steel design in the wood looks really fancy.










Since this is the ELIT version is does not have holes on both sides.












It also have got some fancy acrylic holders and drawer and got velvet, that gives a luxury feeling.



















And that is how it looks on the lobby.










Well i have some more photos to share, and i will probably gonna take a few more today.

this is the protection sponge that comes with the tank. This sponge is different from usual, it is thinner, and it looks more slim with the tank on top. I like it.





















And now the tank. As you can see, you can barely see the protection sponge. It is a mere details, but when you search for something perfect, you look at all details...




























I manage to improve my photos skills so i hope you like new photos with much less reflection.










































you can now see the aquarium tank glass in more detail, empty and clean for the setup...
Can't what to see it happen. I have taken some photos about the filter, light system and arm..










These are the steel flow pipes. This will keep my setup always looking clean and nice. I will never have to clean glass pipes that in 2 weeks are ugly, and wont have the problem to break them or hurt myself. 










this is how the arm screws attached to the wood cabinet.










Now with the arm and the light system setup.




























So this is the filter i bought. 










Pump is made in Japan, a competition between iwaki pumps...










Now gonna show you how the filter come out...










Pretty simple hum....


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

It's beautiful already. I love the aquarium and stand you selected...and the light too. So sleek, so elegant. Very nice. I look forward to seeing where you take things from here.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice quality.It would seem you have excellent selection from your supplier.You are not in USA?
Can't wait to see what you do with it.
Really,what you gonna do with it?


----------



## Nice (Jun 17, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Very nice quality.It would seem you have excellent selection from your supplier.You are not in USA?
> Can't wait to see what you do with it.
> Really,what you gonna do with it?


No i'm from Portugal, and i bought my products at NA | AQUARIUM SYSTEMS MANUFACTURER

I'm gonna make a NA - NATURE AQUARIUM concept created by Amano.

New update on status is gonna be pretty soon.. Stay tunned


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful! I love those steel pipes  I think I will look into some for myself one of these days. Cannot wait to see it setup and scaped. Whats the stocking plan?


----------



## Nice (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello you all



majerah1 said:


> Beautiful! I love those steel pipes  I think I will look into some for myself one of these days. Cannot wait to see it setup and scaped. Whats the stocking plan?


Well take a look.

sorry for the delay, but here is the setup. sorry it wont be a IAPLC winner, but is my tank and i like it....

Well, but let me stop talking, lets go for the photos:

Lights OFF










LIGHTS ON









I have used Campo stones









I wanted to create a triangular layout, so i made the base shape and start to add Soil Bottom









Well This is the hardscape layout base, with the add of RIVER WOOD









Now i added the Soil TOP









Now i added decorative sand, Rio Sand









Now the final hardscape shape done.









And now the plants and everything rolling.










cheers


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very beautiful!Natural looking.Can't wait to see with fish.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Tank looks amazing so far!! What fish are going in?


----------



## Nice (Jun 17, 2013)

jamnigh said:


> Tank looks amazing so far!! What fish are going in?


Some cardinals neon.

for now, just a 8 day progress since setup.



















Made also this close ups for the ferts and tools holders, i like them a lot.



















cheers


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Its awesome I must say!!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! Very nice! Must have payed top dollar for all of that. Very fancy!


----------



## ChrissieCS (Sep 28, 2013)

beauuuuutiful!


----------

